# iRedMail installation error: openldap-sasl-server-2.4.44 cannot install: SASL support requested



## spring_64 (May 21, 2017)

Hi all,
I want to install iRedMail-0.9.6 on my system. According to iRedmail manual, I remove openldap server from my system. Then I do the steps from manual, but I encounter this error:


```
===>  openldap-sasl-server-2.4.44 cannot install: SASL support requested and
openldap-client-2.4.44  is installed.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-server
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-server
<< ERROR >> Tarballs were not downloaded correctly, please fix it manually and then re-execute iRedMail.sh.
```
Would you please help me to figuer out the mistake?


----------



## IPTRACE (May 22, 2017)

Try to uninstall openldap-client and try to install openldap-server again.
During installation of openldap-server the client should be installed as well.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2017)

Did you build from ports? If so, did you enable SASL? If you did you need to add this to /etc/make.conf to make sure things are depending on the correct versions:

```
WANT_OPENLDAP_SASL=yes
```

If you don't set this you'll have conflicts with openldap-sasl-{server,client} and openldap-{server,client}.


----------



## spring_64 (May 29, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Did you build from ports? If so, did you enable SASL?


Thank you for your reply.
Actually my os had some problems and it couldn't boot, so I have to install it again. Because it's a fresh system the iRedmail installed without any problem.
Now, according to your post I have a question: I install iRedmail  as same as instructions in it's document http://www.iredmail.org/docs/install.iredmail.on.freebsd.html. You said I should enable SASL. How should I do that?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2017)

spring_64 said:


> You said I should enable SASL.


No, I _asked_ if you enabled it or not.


----------

